# Dark Esbat - No Output



## Pedal_man86 (Dec 29, 2021)

Built the dark esbat and didn't have any output.  Had some inconsistent voltages on the ic chips, switched them around to see if I could pinpoint if the ic was bad, then they all started reading 9 volts instead of 4.  Anyone have the voltages for the test points?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 29, 2021)

Can we see some pics of the board?


----------



## Pedal_man86 (Dec 29, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> Can we see some pics of the board?


I'll have to get it to you later, I'm at work right now.


----------



## Pedal_man86 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 30, 2021)

is your out lug jack touching the bezel of your power jack?


----------



## giovanni (Dec 30, 2021)

Can we see the other side of the board too? Did you double check your component values? Did you check for continuity from the input through the output?


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 30, 2021)

Is it passing sound in bypass? That output Jack is realllll close to the nut of the power plug which could cause a short


----------



## Pedal_man86 (Dec 30, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> Is it passing sound in bypass? That output Jack is realllll close to the nut of the power plug which could cause a short


It passes sound in bypass no problem.  I used an audio probe on it last night and I think I got to the second ic chip and lost signal.  I couldn't really get further into it, I'm on 12 hour days right now.  Have to dig into more this weekend or something, I just saw there were voltage test points on the schematic, but it didn't say what they were...


----------



## Robert (Dec 30, 2021)

Pedal_man86 said:


> I just saw there were voltage test points on the schematic, but it didn't say what they were...



You can ignore those, they aren't test points.   Those are leftovers from the original trace (interconnections between PCBs) and should be removed from the schematic.


----------



## Pedal_man86 (Dec 30, 2021)

Robert said:


> You can ignore those, they aren't test points.   Those are leftovers from the original trace (interconnections between PCBs) and should be removed from the schematic.


Gotcha


----------



## Pedal_man86 (Jan 1, 2022)

Does anyone know of a substitute for the op amps in this build?  Can't seem to find much on google... mc33178


----------



## PJS (Jan 2, 2022)

Before you start replacing ics it would be good to see the voltages on the pins, and photos of the reverse side of the pcb.  If your bias voltages are all reading 9v then a short or bad component in the power supply section is distinctly possible.


----------

